#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook VBA needed for Counting emails in outlook by specific date

## Marijke

Hi,

I have spent a long time browsing the web for a solution, but none worked or was applicable to our situation. 
So here I am again to ask for assistance...

I know you can do a count with the Instant Search feature in Outlook, but I can't get the settings set to my requirements so therefore I was hoping VBA could do the trick.

I need 2 VBA's.
1. For 'all emails received'. where we are either in the TO, CC or BCC address field
2. For 'all emails sent'. where we are the sender of the email. (FROM)

In both cases, I need the VBA to search all folders/subfolders of a specific mailbox (for example mailbox name: mail@mail.com)
The mailbox my team is using has a lot of folders/subfolders, and I would like to avoid having to search each of the subfolders 1 by 1 in order to get the required results.

Your assistance is highly appreciated.

----------

